# 575,000 illegal alien Muslims in America, be afraid, very afraid, hide the children!!



## Wolfmoon

In 2010 the current population in the United States was 308,745,538 according to the census bureau. In 2009 Pew Research reported that in America there was a 2.5 million Muslim population. That is 0.8% of the U.S. population.

A 2007 Pew Research report, reported that *23% of Muslims are illegal* aliens. In the same study they said that 78% of Americans are concerned about Islamic extremist in the U.S. The study also said that younger U.S. Muslims are more readily accepted suicide bombing in defense of Islam that older Muslims.

Source:

Pew Research Center
Muslim Americans MIDDLE CLASS AND MOSTLY MAINSTREAM

Page 47 
23% of Muslims in America are not U.S. Citizens.

Page 53 
The American population as a whole is somewhat more concerned about Islamic extremism in the U.S. than are Muslim Americans: 78% of the public say they are very or somewhat concerned about Islamic extremism at home.

Page 53
Younger Muslims in the U.S. are more willing to accept suicide bombing in defense of Islam than are their older counterparts.

Page 53  54
*Can suicide bombing be Justified?*
Younger Muslims in the U.S. are more willing to accept suicide bombing in defense of Islam than are their older counterparts. Among Muslims younger than 30, for example 15% say that suicide bombing can often or sometimes be justified (2% often, 13% sometimes) 

Page 54
Muslims in the U.S. have a very (1%) or somewhat (4%) favorable view of al Qaeda.


----------



## Wolfmoon

And they're just getting started!


----------



## The_GiantNoodle

AS most folks know Im all for kicking out the ILLEGALS. But if they are attractive enough they may stay. To celebrate this union we have  Neil Diamond!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3S7mlRYL-8&NR=1&feature=fvwp]&#x202a;America - (By Neil Diamond)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CitizenPained

23 per cent aren't US citizens. But that doesn't make them illegal.

Also, I'm too busy hiding my child from the Messicans to worry about dat dem der towelheads.


----------



## Grace

I've always said we will be conquered from within, eventually.


----------



## Tank

I'd rather have Muslims take over America, then be called a racist


----------



## Angelhair

_Hey, America is letting all of this happen!  Too much lip service and no action._


----------



## Wolfmoon

Tank said:


> I'd rather have Muslims take over America, then be called a racist


 
Tank you and I are going to have to have a talk.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Deport illegal alien Muslims first!



On what legal, Constitutional grounds? 

And even if you could implement such a program (which you cant, thank goodness), how would you determine who is and is not Muslim? 

Your ignorance and hate make you look foolish, they undermine your cause.


----------



## Wolfmoon

What cause?


----------



## yidnar

CitizenPained said:


> 23 per cent aren't US citizens. But that doesn't make them illegal.
> 
> Also, I'm too busy hiding my child from the Messicans to worry about dat dem der towelheads.


you will not say anything against islam will you libtard???


----------



## yidnar

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Deport illegal alien Muslims first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On what legal, Constitutional grounds?
> 
> And even if you could implement such a program (which you can&#8217;t, thank goodness), how would you determine who is and is not Muslim?
> 
> Your ignorance and hate make you look foolish, they undermine your &#8216;cause.&#8217;
Click to expand...

  [easy]they smell like garlic.and they hang out with libs like you!!! liberals will not say anything against islam


----------



## Wolfmoon

Border authorities arrest controversial Muslim cleric east of San Diego

January, 26, 2011

Mr. Said Jaziri, 43, a Muslim from Tunisia paid $5,000.00 to a Mexican human smuggler to take him over the border near *San Diego* he said he wanted to be taken to a safe place anywhere in the U.S. He was picked up by the U.S Border Patrol who found him hiding in the trunk of a car. Some fire fighters saw him getting into the car trunk and reported it.

Jaziri was deported for failing to disclose a criminal conviction in France while applying for refugee status in the mid-1990s. 

Jaziri had been a former radical Imam of a small mosque where he taught Sharia law and strictly followed the Koran. He led Muslim protests over the Danish newspaper cartoon of Muhammad in 2006. He also pushed for government subsidies to build him a larger Mosque. 

Jaziri angered the local people and its said that His case tapped into the anti-immigrant mood in the community. I think he was deported because people hated his ideas. He had a great deal of support from Muslim organizations and Amnesty International.

He told agents that his journey to the border had been a long one. He took a flight from Africa to Europe, then to Central America and Chetumal, Mexico, on the Mexico-Belize border, where he took a bus to Tijuana.


----------



## Wolfmoon

U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement investigations have revealed that aliens were smuggled from the Middle East to staging areas in Central and South America, before being smuggled illegally into the United States. 

Members of Hezbollah have already entered the United States across the Southwest border. 

U.S. military and intelligence officials believe that Venezuela is emerging as a potential hub of terrorism in the Western Hemisphere. The Venezuelan government is issuing identity documents that could subsequently be used to obtain a U.S. visa and enter the country. 
A Line in the Sand: Confronting the Threat at the Southwest Border
Page 4 
http://www.house.gov/sites/members/tx10_mccaul/pdf/Investigaions-Border-Report.pdf

----

Federal law enforcement estimates that 10 percent to 30 percent of illegal aliens are actually apprehended and 10 percent to 20 percent of drugs are seized Therefore, in 2005, as many as 10 to 4 million illegal aliens crossed into the United States; and as much as 2.2 to 1.1 million kilograms of cocaine and 11. 6 to 5.8 million kilograms of marijuana entered the United States.

A Line in the Sand: Confronting the Threat at the Southwest Border
Page 3 
http://www.house.gov/sites/members/tx10_mccaul/pdf/Investigaions-Border-Report.pdf


----------



## LilOlLady

Tank said:


> I'd rather have Muslims take over America, then be called a racist



I agree.


----------



## Tank

Yes, When Hispanics take over America, whites will have finally proved there not "racist"


----------



## Divine Wind

Grace said:


> I've always said we will be conquered from within, eventually.


Agreed, but the history lesson in that is a culture doing it to themselves, not because of infiltrating Goths, Welshmen or Muslims.  The collapse of the Roman and English empires was primarily due to their own hubris.  Still, they lasted several hundred years.  I figure we've got at least a couple more hundred in ours.


----------



## Wolfmoon

All Americans are going to have to turn on the government and by that I mean vote every single last one of them out of office. Politics isn't a career although politicians make it one of money, bribery and corruption. 

The longer politicians stay in office the more corrupt they become. They won't be happy until car bombings are an everyday event in America. It's time to take them out, out of office that is by voting them out. Do not tarry.


----------



## AmericanFirst

Tank said:


> I'd rather have Muslims take over America, then be called a racist


Then you are an fool. I could care less if they call me a racist. Muslims are satan worshipers and they are all evil.


----------



## Zona

CitizenPained said:


> 23 per cent aren't US citizens. But that doesn't make them illegal.
> 
> Also, I'm too busy hiding my child from the Messicans to worry about dat dem der towelheads.



If they want to stop the illegal mooooslims...then they should keep building that damn fence.   

Fucking mooslims and worse, those fucking Canadians.


----------



## Zona

AmericanFirst said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have Muslims take over America, then be called a racist
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are an fool. I could care less if they call me a racist. Muslims are satan worshipers and they are all evil.
Click to expand...


Let me guess asshole, you are a tea party member.  A proud one, righty?  

Fucking dumb ass.  There are over a billion of them.  How arrogant are you to say you and your beliefs are better than them.  I worked with a Bosnian muslim.  Bosnian...she was evil?  Really?  I say, you are more evil then the majority of them since you are saying all of them are devil worshipers.  What a fucking dumb ass you are.  

Fuck you.

God bless.


----------



## Zona

Tank said:


> Yes, When Hispanics take over America, whites will have finally proved there not "racist"



And if they did, I would just smile and know you are hiding in your basement saying, I told you so, I told you so. 

That would be cool.


----------



## Unkotare

Wolfmoon said:


> 23% of Muslims in America are not U.S. Citizens





That does not indicate that those people are illegals.


----------



## Unkotare

AmericanFirst said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have Muslims take over America, then be called a racist
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are an fool. I could care less if they call me a racist. Muslims are satan worshipers and they are all evil.
Click to expand...



So, have you always been a fucking idiot or is it something you've taken up recently?


----------



## Lady_Godiva

Whoever said "I'd rather let Muslims take over America than be called a racist".

That is plain ignorant.

Here you are calling other people names on here but this statement is very UN American, and has ignorant bias all over it.

Names are just freaking names, who cares. Your cupcake would taste the same as it did the day before.

Your comment on Muslims taking over,  you realize it would not be the peaceful Muslims who try and go by the peaceful side of the Qur'an not the part that tells Muslims how to kill infidels. It would the the radical extreme Muslims who hate everything Western (and secretly watch American Idol) and vow to kill all infidels. These are the ones who would implement Sharia Law.

So NO THANK YOU.


A name is just a name....

But this country is American and will never be taken over by Extreme Muslim Radicals.


----------



## editec

Preach


Fear
fear
Fear 
Fear 
Fear 
Fear 
Fear​ 

There's no better way to make turn a population of thinking citizens into 
partisan ZOMBIES​


----------



## Sunni Man

LilOlLady said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have Muslims take over America, then be called a racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## Douger

I'd rather have Satanists take over mur.....OH WAIT ! They already did !


----------



## editec

Back in the 80s, before all this anitMoslem insantity was mainstream, I live in Connecticut.

I knew a lot (meaning alike about five) Moslems. One owned Au Bon pain of CT, one worked in grocery store, and three more ran a Kiosk at the Danbury Fair Mall. 

My point here is that they were very different people in very different economic circumstances and classes.   

I liked those guys.

Hard working people just trying to get ahead in America.

They'd give you the shirt off their backs if you needed it. 

Seriously.  One guy offered me a no interest loan (a silent partnership buy out deal, actually.  He could not charge me interest so that was how the deal had to be structured) to BUY a SILVAN LEARNING CENTER. YOu know how much money that takes, folks?

A LOT! 

They were nothing like the caractured Islamo-freaks some of you idiots think all Moslems are like.

The guy who owned Au Bon Pain was an urbane, highly intelligent and extraordinarily well informed business man.

The guys who were just workers were much like most American workers.

The only thing that I noticed that was odd about them was that they didn't like dogs, and you had to take your shoes off to enter their homes.

Oh yeah, and one more thing.

They were all gambling addicts.

That I found rather weird, but then I think gambling is kinda weird, anyway.

As long as the Moslems can live with our secular society, I don't give a fig what GOD they pray to, or how they structure their own lives.


----------



## Unkotare

What's so wierd about taking off your shoes inside the house?


----------



## Zona

Unkotare said:


> What's so wierd about taking off your shoes inside the house?



I guess the Japanese are evil as well.


----------



## Baron

Do not forget the skyrocketing birth rates by Muslims, 5 or 11 children pro family, everybody get granted the US - Citizenship.


----------



## Xchel

> A 2007 Pew Research report, reported that 23% of Muslims are illegal aliens.



Didn't you just say in the other thread that 90% of illegal immigrants are Mexican? You can't have it both ways Wolf....how can 23% of illegals be Muslims and 90% be Mexican...something is fuzzy with your math .....


----------



## Douger

To have a child in the mpyre in this day and time is idiocy. They'll have zero future.


----------



## Unkotare

Douger said:


> To have a child in the mpyre in this day and time is idiocy. They'll have zero future.





????????????????????


----------



## LilOlLady

Who you should be hiding your children from are the white perverted child rapist and killers are are on the loose. 50,000 of them we know off. Countless others waiting and watching your children.
Muslims don't kill rape of kill children.
Jews did unmentionable atrocites against children. Even ate them in bibical times. Now they just kill Palistinian children that throw rocks at them.


----------



## High_Gravity

Douger said:


> To have a child in the mpyre in this day and time is idiocy. They'll have zero future.



Yes and the children in those Latin American shit holes have a better future than American children right? go fuck yourself Douger.


----------



## LilOlLady

Xchel said:


> A 2007 Pew Research report, reported that 23% of Muslims are illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you just say in the other thread that 90% of illegal immigrants are Mexican? You can't have it both ways Wolf....how can *23% of illegals be Muslims *and 90% be Mexican...something is fuzzy with your math .....
Click to expand...


The *math* is not really that important. 60% or 90% doesn't matter that much. I question the 23% of illegals are Muslim.


----------



## Xchel

actually the difference between 60% and 90% is a huge difference and anyone making a claim of 90% should be called to the mat about such a claim


----------



## Wolfmoon

Xchel said:


> A 2007 Pew Research report, reported that 23% of Muslims are illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you just say in the other thread that 90% of illegal immigrants are Mexican? You can't have it both ways Wolf....how can 23% of illegals be Muslims and 90% be Mexican...something is fuzzy with your math .....
Click to expand...

 
The study says that 23% of the 2.5 million Muslims in the United States are not citizens. They may have come on student visas or on vacations with a passport but then they dont leave or renew their visas and by law they are considered illegal aliens. 

Remember, it only took 19 Muslims to blow up the Twin Towers. About 6 of them had expired student visas and their status was illegal aliens by federal law. 

_"In America there was a 2.5 million Muslim population. That is 0.8% of the U.S. population. A 2007 Pew Research report, reported that *23%* of Muslims are illegal aliens. "_


----------



## Xchel

> The study says that 23% of the 2.5 million Muslims in the United States are not citizens.



so that does not mean they are illegal immigrants..where in the world would you think that not a citizen automatically means illegal immigrant? Permenent residents certainly aren't citizens and they certainly aren't illegal immigrants either.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Xchel said:


> A 2007 Pew Research report, reported that 23% of Muslims are illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you just say in the other thread that 90% of illegal immigrants are Mexican?
Click to expand...

 
Homeland Security Report:

In 2007, Department of Homeland Security apprehended nearly 961,000 foreign nationals. Nearly 89 percent were natives of Mexico. The leading countries of origin of those removed were Mexico. DHS removed 99,900 known criminal aliens from the United States." *Immigration Enforcement Actions: 2007*http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/statistics/publications/enforcement_ar_07.pdf Or http://www.hsdl.org/hslog/?q=node/4572


How many illegal aliens in America?

During the year of 2005 there were 4 to 10 MILLION illegal aliens that crossed our Southern Border also, as many as 19,500 illegal aliens from Terrorist Countries. Millions of pounds of drugs, cocaine, meth, heroin and marijuana, crossed into the U. S. from the Southern border. Homeland Security Report: A Line in the Sand: Confronting the Threat at the Southwest Border http://www.house.gov/sites/members/tx10_mccaul/pdf/Investigaions-Border-Report.pdf

The estimated 20 million illegal aliens in this country and our federal government's failure to enforce either our border or immigration laws.
CNN
http://transcripts.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/0503/02/ldt.01.html


In April 2003, Georgia state Senator - and national board member of MALDEF  Sam Zamarripa told the Georgia state senate that there were 20 million illegals in the U.S. at the time. 
http://www.americanpatrol.com/GEORGIA/ZAMARRIPA/MenuZamarripaWatch.html


In a September 2004 report on our un-secure borders Who Left the Door Open? Time magazine used an estimation of 15 million illegals present in the U.S. using reasoning similar to ours  but with much more optimistic U.S. Border Patrol apprehension rates.
http://www.theamericanresistance.com/articles/art2004sep20.html


----------



## Wolfmoon

*until America looks like the 3rd world shit holes they come from!*




Zona said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, When Hispanics take over America, whites will have finally proved there not "racist"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if they did, I would just smile and know you are hiding in your basement saying, I told you so, I told you so.
> 
> That would be cool.
Click to expand...

 
If current trends continue, the population of the United States will rise to 438 million in 2050, from 296 million in 2005, and 82% of the increase will be due to immigrants. The non-Hispanic white population will increase more slowly than other racial and ethnic groups; whites will become a minority (47%) by 2050. 
http://pewhispanic.org/files/reports/85.pdf


----------



## Unkotare

Wolfmoon said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 2007 Pew Research report, reported that 23% of Muslims are illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you just say in the other thread that 90% of illegal immigrants are Mexican? You can't have it both ways Wolf....how can 23% of illegals be Muslims and 90% be Mexican...something is fuzzy with your math .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The study says that 23% of the 2.5 million Muslims in the United States are not citizens. They may have come on student visas or on vacations with a passport but then they dont leave or renew their visas and by law they are considered illegal aliens.
> 
> Remember, it only took 19 Muslims to blow up the Twin Towers. About 6 of them had expired student visas and their status was illegal aliens by federal law.
> 
> _"In America there was a 2.5 million Muslim population. That is 0.8% of the U.S. population. A 2007 Pew Research report, reported that *23%* of Muslims are illegal aliens. "_
Click to expand...



No, it doesn't. A person can be a legal permanent resident and not a citizen, ya moron.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Do not forget the skyrocketing birth rates by Muslims, 5 or 11 children pro family, everybody get granted the US - Citizenship.



Everyone born in the US is a citizen &#8211; there&#8217;s no &#8216;granting.&#8217; 

Islam is a religion, not a race or ethnic group &#8211; people leave religions all the time. 

It&#8217;s also telling how little faith conservatives have in American culture, its ability to break-down any Old World culture or religion and bring to the surface everyone&#8217;s inner hedonist. 

Muslim children born and raised in the US will be more about hip-hop than Sharia.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Evidently, Clayton has never heard of "Home Grown Terrorists" Or followed up on their activities. They may enjoy American music but they still try to blow up Americans on American soil.

What are they teaching those kids in the Mosques Clayton?


----------



## Xchel

home grown terrorists are mostly white christians....sort of like Timothy McVeigh and Eric Rudolph...


----------



## waltky

Granny got Uncle Ferd makin' a lil' panic room fer possum.


----------



## Xchel

I didn't understand a word of what you just said...but I think I get the jist..lol


----------



## editec

Unkotare said:


> What's so wierd about taking off your shoes inside the house?


 
It's not one of my cultural expectation.

Hence it is weird to me.


----------



## editec

A century ago America's KNOWNOTHINGs greatest fear was that the PAPISTS would change their society.

And they were right, too.  It did.

Now they have a new boogie man to worry about.

Fearful lot, those enthnocentrics.


----------



## Xchel

editec said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's so wierd about taking off your shoes inside the house?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not one of my cultural expectation.
> 
> Hence it is weird to me.
Click to expand...


most Americans take off their shoes in the house...what is so against our culture about that? I take my shoes off when I go in the house..why? Because the floor stays clean and we don't track in crap from outside...started doing that when my kids were babies and crawled on the floor.  Now I do it because sand and dirt scratches ceramic tile.


----------



## Katzndogz

Xchel said:


> A 2007 Pew Research report, reported that 23% of Muslims are illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you just say in the other thread that 90% of illegal immigrants are Mexican? You can't have it both ways Wolf....how can 23% of illegals be Muslims and 90% be Mexican...something is fuzzy with your math .....
Click to expand...


Read it more carefully.  No one said that 23% of ILLEGALS are muslims.  It's that 23% of MUSLIMS are here illegally.  It makes sense as soon as you get the percentages correct.  Ramsay Yousef was here illegally for years.  He took advantage of the 1986 amnesty.  He became a dual American citizen.    He married an American Citizen, had American Citizen children.  He had a good American job, paid his taxes, and STILL tried to blow up the World Trade Center.  

All of the Lakawanna Six and the Ft. Dix Six were citizens.  Faisal Shahzad was a naturalized dual American Citizen, not here illegally.  His legal status only helped him when he tried to bomb Times Square.   Nidal Hasan is a muslim, born here, served in the military, took oaths and made promises and STILL killed 13 people at Ft. Hood.  Abdul Hakim Mujahid Muhammad wasn't here illegally when he tried to bomb the recruiting office in Arkansas.  Rezwan Ferdaus, a US citizen, was just arrested in a terror plot using model airplanes to distribute explosives.  Percentagewise, muslims here illegally are far less of a danger than muslims who are also US Citizens.

Oh yes, the recently departed Anwar Al-Awlaki was born in New Mexico.   Seems like the problem is with MUSLIMS not those here illegally.


----------



## Unkotare

editec said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's so wierd about taking off your shoes inside the house?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not one of my cultural expectation.
> 
> Hence it is weird to me.
Click to expand...



Ever stop to think what's on the bottom of your shoes?


----------



## Baron

Xchel said:


> home grown terrorists are mostly white christians....sort of like Timothy McVeigh and Eric Rudolph...



You're wrong, home grown terrorists are mostly Muslims, look links below in my signature.


----------



## Angelhair

_Don't try to convince the anti-USA crowd that there are worse things than being AMERICAN!  It's a losing battle.  They will always find a way to blame the 'evil' USA for ALL the ills of the world.  It must be such a warm cozy feeling to know that it is all the fault of the USA and the rest of the world gets off scott free with their clean, clean little hands.......hmmmmmm._


----------



## Katzndogz

Samir Kahn was also killed in the attack that took out Awlaki.  Khan was Saudi born, but lived in Queens and was a naturalized American citizen.

I feel sorry for libs, all they got is Tim McVeigh and Eric Rudolph.  The other white terrorists, like Bill Ayers, Ted Kazynski and Charlie Manson were all leftists.


----------



## Xchel

Baron said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> home grown terrorists are mostly white christians....sort of like Timothy McVeigh and Eric Rudolph...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong, home grown terrorists are mostly Muslims, look links below in my signature.
Click to expand...


Nope, I am not wrong...perhaps we can compare...


----------



## Xchel

Tipsycatlover said:


> Samir Kahn was also killed in the attack that took out Awlaki.  Khan was Saudi born, but lived in Queens and was a naturalized American citizen.
> 
> I feel sorry for libs, all they got is Tim McVeigh and Eric Rudolph.  The other white terrorists, like Bill Ayers, Ted Kazynski and Charlie Manson were all leftists.



Nope, I have a whole list of them..those are just the two I mentioned.


----------



## Angelhair

Xchel said:


> home grown terrorists are mostly white christians....sort of like Timothy McVeigh and Eric Rudolph...



_You name one or two and that proves your point?  Why not name all the ones that have been arrested who had plans to terrorize this country who are from the middle east???  Who it seems became USA citiznes for that sole purpose??  And - who were born here? They are NOT white nor christian AND home grown!!_


----------



## Xchel

ok you want the list..sure thing...let's give it to you to think about...

Before that though..Tipisy....so you are willing to throw out freedom of religion now too? What other part of the constitution do you want to throw out? Perhaps all of it? And you call yourself an American? PFFTTT

Timothy McVeigh, Unibomber, Clayton Waagner, Eric Rudolph, Robert Goldstein, William Krarr, Judith Bruey, Chuck Spingola aka Army of God, George Metesky, Simbionese Liberation Army, Weathermen, Richard Girnt Butler, Aryan Nations*they are described as terrorists even by RAND*, the Ohio 7, Bruce Ivins, James Von Brunn, Andrew Joseph Stack...do you really need me to continue or has my point been made?


----------



## Angelhair

_How many were Christian as you so pointedly described????    Saying 'white and christian'.  Most terrorists are described more for their religion than for their race.  Most are muslims who come from the middle east or whose parents brought them to this country as children.  Proof please that those which you described as white and christian ARE christian._


----------



## Katzndogz

Xchel said:


> ok you want the list..sure thing...let's give it to you to think about...
> 
> Before that though..Tipisy....so you are willing to throw out freedom of religion now too? What other part of the constitution do you want to throw out? Perhaps all of it? And you call yourself an American? PFFTTT
> 
> Timothy McVeigh, Unibomber, Clayton Waagner, Eric Rudolph, Robert Goldstein, William Krarr, Judith Bruey, Chuck Spingola aka Army of God, George Metesky, Simbionese Liberation Army, Weathermen, Richard Girnt Butler, Aryan Nations*they are described as terrorists even by RAND*, the Ohio 7, Bruce Ivins, James Von Brunn, Andrew Joseph Stack...do you really need me to continue or has my point been made?



Your point was that obama has a lot of terrorist friends.  Yeah that's been made.  I knew it from before though.

Islam is not only a religion.  It is the entire political system and the entirety of civil and criminal law.  It is seamless.  IF the religion could be separated out from the political and judicial there is no reason why islam could not co-exist.  However, the imams say that islam is not here to co-exist, but to dominate.   Not so much that the religion should be all encompassing.  Even islamic countries permit Christianity as a religion provided the jizya tax is paid by Christians.  They don't permit non islamic laws and the leaders are naturally appointed by the mullahs.  Then you get to vote for whoever was appointed and the election is pretty much 100%.  The question isn't so much whether islam as a religion should be permitted to exist in the US.  It's whether the entirety of the US is prepared to live under the laws of islam.


----------



## Angelhair

Response to the Congressional Report on Home Grown Islamic Terrorism

A short list of examples of homegrown terrorists includes:

Fort Hood shooting: 13 people were killed and 29 injured after a gunman fired indiscriminately on November 5, 2009, at the Fort Hood military post in Texas. Virginia-born Palestinian Nidal Malik Hasan, a Muslim and military psychiatrist, is the sole suspect in the case. Hasan, who is now paralysed after being shot by officers, has been charged with 13 counts of premeditated murder and 32 counts of attempted murder - and if convicted could face the death penalty.
Little Rock shooting: Muslim convert Abdulhakim Mujahid Muhammad killed Private William Long and wounded another during a drive-by shooting on soldiers at a military recruiting office in Little Rock, Arkansas, in 2009. Muhammad pleaded guilty to murder after claiming he was sent to kill as many soldiers as possible by al-Qaeda.
Times Square car bomb: A car bomb was ignited but failed to go off in Times Square, New York, last year - a terror plot foiled after two street vendors spotted smoke coming from the vehicle and informed the police.Two days later, Faisal Shahzad, 30, was arrested. The Pakistan-born American citizen, who has been charged, reportedly confessed to the attempted attack, saying that he had trained at a Pakistani terrorist training camp.
Synagogue plot: Two middle-eastern men living in New York were arrested for allegedly plotting to attack synagogues dressed as Hasidic Jews. Make-up salesman Ahmed Ferhani, 27, was caught with taxi dispatcher Mohammad Mamdouh, 20, in May in a dramatic police sting operation as they tried to acquire a fearsome arsenal of weapons from an undercover NYPD officer.
Jose Padilla, a U.S. citizen is accused of participating in an al-Qaeda plot to detonate a "dirty bomb" on U.S. soil.
The Lackawanna Six, Yemeni-Americans from near Buffalo, NY, attended an al-Qaeda training camp and plead guilty to providing material support for a terrorist organization.
The Fort Dix Plot included six foreign-born illegal Muslim immigrants, a Turkish immigrant and a U.S. citizen, a Palestinian from Jordan. They were arrested for a plot targeting the Fort Dix Army base in New Jersey.
The Portland Sevenare American Muslims from Portland, OR, convicted for attempting to join al-Qaeda and levy war against the United States. Mohamed Osman Mohamud, a Somali-born, naturalized U.S. citizen was arrested in Portland, OR, for trying to detonate a car bomb during a Christmas-tree lighting ceremony.
Visit the 9/11 Defend Our Students Campaign's website to find out more about this growing threat to your liberties and what your can do. Go to: www.defendstudent


----------



## Katzndogz

Ramsay Yousef the bomber in the 1993 WTC attack.  And who could forget the cheeky little guy, the white one.  The convert.  Johnny Walker Lindh!  Is he white or muslim?   Can we forgive him because he was raised as a liberal?  He helped to kill Mike Spahn.  Did you get Yaser Esam Hamdi who was born in Baton Rouge Louisiana?  He was captured in Afghanistan.  His parents took him back to Saudi Arabia when he was 3.  He never returned and apparently only remembered his birthplace when he was captured.   Born in the USA!

Despite that Lindh was one of the prisoners who killed Mike Spahn by biting him to death and eating his flesh, I kinda feel sorry for the guy.  He was driven to radicalism by his ultra liberal parents.


----------



## Angelhair

_Some are white AND muslim and terrorists.  Some are simply muslim and terrorists.  Some are simply white and terrorists.  The majority of terrorists who are white have adopted the muslim faith aka islam. Terrorism is about religion NOT race._


----------



## Katzndogz

Terroisim is about religion only because the religion and politics are indistinguishable.  It's really about politics.  In islam there is no difference between politics and religion.


----------



## Katzndogz

So far, the evidence is that the terrorists who got their citizenship from the government's cracker jack box is more dangerous than those here lilegally.


----------



## Unkotare

Angelhair said:


> [ Terrorism is about religion NOT race.[/I]





It's not about either.


----------



## Angelhair

_Ok....then let's put it this way:  Countries where the majority of their people are of the muslim faith have terrorists who are muslims.  Countires where some have adopted the muslim faith turn to terrorism.  Race does not play a part.  Terrorists in this country don't claim ANY faith and come in all races._


----------



## Unkotare

Angelhair said:


> [ Terrorists in this country don't claim ANY faith and come in all races.[/I]




In which country?


----------



## Xchel

Tipsy and Angel..tell us what religion is the Army of God?


----------



## Angelhair

I]The Army of God is not a religion. [/I]


----------



## Xchel

The Army of God are Christian Anti Abortion terrorists stop playing obtuse.


----------



## Angelhair

_Christianity is NOT a religion.  I'm not being obtuse; I simply answered your question._


----------



## Xchel

Christianity IS a religion just like Judaism or Islam is.


----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## JStone

Truthseeker420 said:


>



Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world


> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge a psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan? His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was breastfeeding her child. When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her." As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing. For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over. Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism. Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime. If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything. This is why the negative language of Islam has failed. It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook. It has produced negative people. If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force. Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion. It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad. What do you find there? Nothing but his raids and and his wives. I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot. The Islamc teachings have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims. I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.


----------



## Truthseeker420

JStone said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world
> 
> 
> 
> When I examined the Koran, the hadiths and the Islamic books under my microscope, I came to the absolute conviction that it is impossible--IMPOSSIBLE-- for any human being to read the biography of Muhammad and believe in it and yet emerge a psychologically and mentally healthy person.
> 
> Do you remember the way that Muhammad killed Asma bint Marwan? His followers tore her body apart limb from limb while she was breastfeeding her child. When they returned to him shouting, "Allah Akbar," he said: "Two goats would lock horns over her." As you know, goats lock horns over the most inconsequential thing. For Muhammad, however, the killing of a woman while breastfeeding was too trivial an incident for goats to lock horns over. Is this a prophet of God?
> 
> The language of Islam is a negative, dead language, replete with violence, anger, hatred and racism. Man is a product of his language, the outcome of the negative and positive language to which he is exposed in his lifetime. If his life is dominated by negative language, he will emerge as a negative, reckless and non-productive person who rejects everything. This is why the negative language of Islam has failed. It has failed to produce people with a positive outlook. It has produced negative people. If we take a look at Islamic societies, we see what that negative man [Muhammad] did.
> 
> Islam is a political doctrine which imposes itself by force. Any doctrine whatsoever that calls to kill those who do not believe in it is not a religion. It is a totalitarian doctrine that imposes itself by force.
> 
> Read about the life of Muhammad. What do you find there? Nothing but his raids and and his wives. I shudder when I hear the hadith: A woman's paradise is under her husband's foot. The Islamc teachings have become dreadful in the skulls of the Muslims. I see no alternative butr to open these skulls and to clean the life-threatening cancerous cells in these brains.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


lol you're the biggest board Islamophobe on here.


----------



## Sunni Man

JStone brain is the board retard.

 He just posts the same quotes and video over and over and over.


----------



## JStone

Sunni Man said:


> JStone brain is the board retard.
> 
> He just posts the same quotes and video over and over and over.



You follow a cult invented by an illiterate cave-dwelling pedophile bum and criminal who says you will have sex with 72 virgins if you die while killing infidels, so, who's retarded, islamonazi? 

Ibn Ishaq, "The Life of Muhammad"... 


> Muhammad married &#8216;A&#8217;isha in Mecca when she was a child of six [he was 53] and lived with her in Medina when she was nine or ten. She was the only virgin that he married. Her father, Abu Bakr, married her to him and the apostle gave her four hundred dirhams.


----------



## Xchel

I am not following Islam JStone and you absolutely are an Islamaphobe...usually some of us would describe it as bigotry.


----------



## Katzndogz

How many Army of God terrorists have been arrested for plotting to bomb anything in the last year? How many people have been killed by the Army of God?  Is the Army of God committing terrorist acts throughout the world?

If you don't accept the fact of islamic terrorism now, there's really nothing left to say.  You'll never understand.  If you look at the 911 attacks, the murders at Ft. Hood, the Mumbai hotel bombing, the bombing of a bar in Bali and still say that it's no different from the Army of God, there's no comprehension of the danger islam poses and likely never will be such a comprehension.


----------



## Angelhair

Xchel said:


> Christianity IS a religion just like Judaism or Islam is.



_No.  The RCC is a religion; Baptist is a religion; Protestant is a religion; Islam is a religion; Mormon is  a religion; Judaism is a religion - Christianity is not.  It is a belief.  But if you and many others want to consider it a religion, go for it._


----------



## Xchel

Angelhair said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity IS a religion just like Judaism or Islam is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _No.  The RCC is a religion; Baptist is a religion; Protestant is a religion; Islam is a religion; Mormon is  a religion; Judaism is a religion - Christianity is not.  It is a belief.  But if you and many others want to consider it a religion, go for it._
Click to expand...


No, those are branches of religion..Christianity is the central religion because it is all based on the same belief system.  If you want to claim Christianity is not a religion then it is not a protected religious right to be a Christian.



> How many Army of God terrorists have been arrested for plotting to bomb anything in the last year?



why do you limit yourself to one year? hmm? I notice you didn't keep claiming they weren't Christian...lol

Eric Rudolph who bombed the Olympic games in Atlanta

The first Army of God incident was when in 1982 they held a doctor and his wife hostage.
Michael Bray and two other men planted bombs in 7 abortion clinics in 1985
The Anthrax attacks in 2001 were perpetrated by Clayton Waagner a member of Army of God
Does Paul Hill ring a bell to you?
James Charles Kopp?
Scott Rhoeder? 2009 btw
Fritz Springmeir?
David Leach?


----------



## Angelhair

Xchel said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity IS a religion just like Judaism or Islam is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _No.  The RCC is a religion; Baptist is a religion; Protestant is a religion; Islam is a religion; Mormon is  a religion; Judaism is a religion - Christianity is not.  It is a belief.  But if you and many others want to consider it a religion, go for it._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, those are branches of religion..Christianity is the central religion because it is all based on the same belief system.  If you want to claim Christianity is not a religion then it is not a protected religious right to be a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Army of God terrorists have been arrested for plotting to bomb anything in the last year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why do you limit yourself to one year? hmm? I notice you didn't keep claiming they weren't Christian...lol
> 
> Eric Rudolph who bombed the Olympic games in Atlanta
> 
> The first Army of God incident was when in 1982 they held a doctor and his wife hostage.
> Michael Bray and two other men planted bombs in 7 abortion clinics in 1985
> The Anthrax attacks in 2001 were perpetrated by Clayton Waagner a member of Army of God
> Does Paul Hill ring a bell to you?
> James Charles Kopp?
> Scott Rhoeder? 2009 btw
> Fritz Springmeir?
> David Leach?
Click to expand...


_Christianity is a belief in CHRIST and not considered a religion.  But as I said, if that is what you want to believe, go for it.  Case closed._


----------



## Katzndogz

They are criminals!  There are lots of criminals.  They have an axe to grind against abortionists (who may or may not be murderers depending on how you look at it).  They are not committing acts of terrorism to advance Christianity.  Neither are they committing terrorist acts throughout the world for the SAME reasons.

Needless to say none of those named were foreigners who became citizens for the purpose of easing the commission of terrorist acts as the naturalized muslims have done.

The real enemies of the country aren't the muslims or the illegals.  The real enemies of the country are the liberals without whom none of the other factions would exist.  That's what needs to be wiped out.


----------



## Xchel

actually they are using Christianity to justify their terrorist acts.

as to the accusation that Christianity is not a religion you are wrong...read the following



> Christianity (from the Ancient Greek word &#935;&#961;&#953;&#963;&#964;&#972;&#962;, Khristos, "Christ", literally "anointed one") i*s a monotheistic religion[1] *



Christianity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Angelhair

_Christianity is ONLY a religion when it is connected to organized religions such as the ones I mentioned.  But - christianity when it stands ALONE is NON-denominational and falls under a religion ONLY when in the context of those I mentioned.  Once again - case closed for certain.  I will not continue this discussion on the immigration board. _


----------



## Katzndogz

Except that muslims say that Christianity is a polytheistic religion.


----------



## Xchel

I don't care what you claim they say as that isn't what they say at all in fact, Muslims recognize that Christians and Jews are believers of the book all three are considered monotheistic religions and religions of Abraham.


----------



## Katzndogz

You're a bit confused.  You know a LITTLE which isn't nearly enough.   Reading a koran might help, as would some sessions with a decent imam.  To muslims Christians are polytheists because Christians believe in the divinity of Jesus.   Christians unlike muslims and Jews have the Trinity.  I am not going to argue with you because you don't know enough to debate the subject.  It would require a MASSIVE education.  Yes, Islam, Christianity and Judaism are all monotheistic religions with the same origins in Abraham.  After that comes a whole bunch that you should know.


----------



## Xchel

Tipsy, no they say that there is only one God, and that is God.  I tend to agree with that view.  Christians argue that believing in God the father, God the Son and God the Holy Ghost is one unit..an argument can be made that what Christians believe is indeed polytheism, because that is three Gods not one.  However, I understand what the trinity is...I disagree but I understand.  However, most Muslims I know realize that Christians are not polytheistic and simply stick to calling Christians believers of the book.  It isn't as simple as you think...they don't believe that Christians ascribe partners to God, but they think that Christians are wrong in ascribing a division of God..they do recognize that Christians believe God is the only God.  They don't believe that Christians are Kaafirs and believe that only God can determine who is Kaafir...I have my understandings from a friend who is Muslim.

This may help you some in understanding that they don't believe that Christians are polytheists



> Christians should not be called "Mushrik" or "Kaafir". We may say that Christians ascribe to polytheistic beliefs but should not call them polytheists, as the Qur'an  has not called them polytheists. Likewise, we can call them "non-Muslims", but should not call them "Kaafir",


----------



## Katzndogz

One of the things I hated most about California was it's multiculturalism.  It's what I wanted to leave more than any other single circumstance.  The area that I lived in was less than 25% white born Americans.  I think it really might have been 15%.  There was no clear racial or ethinic majority although it seemed to me that the most visible ethnicity was hispanic.   While I despised the multiculturalism, I have come to realize, after I left, how much it benefitted me.  I knew muslims, lots of muslims of all kinds.  I knew imams and clerics to discuss aspects of theology.  As well, the politics of the Chinese, (to whom I own personal debts of gratitude)  Japanese, Indians (I have a real preference for traditional Indian and Pakistani women's fashion).   Every kind of person from all over the world.   I was fortunate enough to get my koran as a gift from the House of Saud through a friend.  It is a translation of a traditional fundamental koran personally approved by King Faisal.   I read it every day just to remind myself of what we're up against.  The same reason that Thomas Jefferson kept and daily read his own koran.  

You only need a decent islamic education.


----------



## Xchel

why does it bother you to live in an area that isn't a majority white Tipsy? That is wrong you should not give a rat what color your neighbors are.

You should not hate the multiculturalism you need to learn and benefit from it, it seems you did to some point but not quite as much as you should have.  What you need to do is take the good stuff from the cultures, fashion that you like, food, customs, attitudes, etc...and grow from that.  It improves the US by people doing that.  It makes the culture stronger not weaker to do so.


----------



## Katzndogz

Xchel said:


> why does it bother you to live in an area that isn't a majority white Tipsy? That is wrong you should not give a rat what color your neighbors are.
> 
> You should not hate the multiculturalism you need to learn and benefit from it, it seems you did to some point but not quite as much as you should have.  What you need to do is take the good stuff from the cultures, fashion that you like, food, customs, attitudes, etc...and grow from that.  It improves the US by people doing that.  It makes the culture stronger not weaker to do so.



I have never lived in an area that's majority white until now.  Mostly the areas I grew up in were majority black.  The difference is that multiculturalism has nothing to do with race, but CULTURE.  Encouraged to keep immersed in one's own culture made it very difficult to get along with so many people from so many different cultures.  It requires constant shifting  to just not make someone mad at you.  Not to mention instant evaluations as to what culture that person might belong to.  When you meet someone, will you smile, or is that culture offended by showing teeth as a sign of dislike?   Is it safe to shake hands, which hand is unclean?  Do you remember?  The woman wearing the dress covered with swastikas, what do you think about that?   Did you notice they were reversed?  Do you know that in the Indian culture this is the sign of happiness?    Dozens of cultures with hundreds of social conventions.   I had a Pakistani secretary once, and made a HORRIBLE mistake by hiring a secretary whose parents were from India.  I was blinded by her qualifications.  The two girls were close in age and became fast friends.  UNTIL the Indian girls father announced that he was going to kill my Pakistani secretary because she was - from Pakistan!  You don't know what war is until you try to mix Hindu and Muslim.   I had to get a restraining order against him and tell him point blank that I didn't care what the law said, if he came by the office, I was going to kick his ass 7 ways from Sunday.   Whose fault was that?  MINE.  I violated someone else's cultural beliefs.  The poor Indian girl, who just wanted a job got beaten because her friend was a muslim Pakistani.   It's exhausting and I didn't want to do it anymore.  The only thing I can say is that at least I could do it!  Not everyone can.

If it means anything to you.  I can't adjust here either.  This is rural, all white Nevada.  My son told me I wouldn't be able to do it.  I may not have liked the multiculturalism but that doesn't mean it's possible to live comfortably without it.  I was told.   He told me.  When the nearest Indian restaurant is 200 miles away, there are NO Brazilian or Phillipino restaurants at all,  you can't get a new sharwar-kameeze, there is no more Chinese art school, the cable station doesn't carry either your favorite Chinese historical serials, mexican novela OR the Japanese talent show you'll be SORRY you moved!  There's no Korean community theater.  I belonged to a troupe of Egyptian and Turkish style belly dancers.  Fat chance of finding Egyptian and Turkish style belly dancing here.  That's over.  I can practice in the living room.   I miss my dance classes.  I miss the little performances.   

He was right, I'm taking a job with a firm of Iranian lawyers who are themselves originally from England and moving back.  Probably in a month.  I've been back a few times already and have to go next week to apartment hunt.   There are worse things than being exhausted from constant dealing with cultural differences, there's being bored.   Ideally, the immigrants of today would have done what immigrants have always done, assimilate and become Americans.  Put aside all those cultural mandates and prohibitions.  They can't or won't and we no longer tell them to.

A friend of mine moved to Kansas several years ago, then moved her father to Kansas too.  She was concerned that her Dad might be homesick.  He said that California had changed so much, that it wasn't home to him anymore either.  That's one of the things I thought of when I decided to move here.  My error was in not realizing that as California changed, my friend's Dad did not.  I did.  I'm no longer capable of living in a single culture.  I don't belong here.  No matter how difficult it is, how tiring and in many cases distasteful, to live in a truly multicultural area, I still don't belong here.

Thank you for giving me this chance to vent.


----------



## Sunni Man

Besides a better choice and variety of restaurants.

 I can't think of one single thing that all of this diversity and multiculturism has done for my state or nation.

 Except bankrupt this with illegal aliens and basically turn us into a third world country.


----------



## Katzndogz

Sunni Man said:


> Besides a better choice and variety of restaurants.
> 
> I can't think of one single thing that all of this diversity and multiculturism has done for my state or nation.
> 
> Except bankrupt this with illegal aliens and basically turn us into a third world country.



That's politically!  Politically multiculturalism has been absolutely destructive.  These cultures vote in a bloc.  They vote ONLY to benefit their fellow countrymen and the home country.  They care nothing for the United States nor any state in which they reside.   Politically the result isn't multiculturalism but tribalism.


----------



## Angelhair

_What this country has done, is given in to the mass hysteria that the USA is racist!  So they decided to be PC every step of the way!  Suicidal for any country.  We are seeing first hand the USA committing suicide._


----------



## Xchel

Tipsy it is fine to vent. Like I said take the good from it which it seems to some level you have done, dance classes, etc.  You are right you changed and appreciated the different things that you liked and you miss them her father did not change so he is happier.  I will soon return to the states and don't know how well I will adjust to the change again.  My son is 15 and grew up in Honduras pretty much so I am not sure how well it is going to work for him either.  We will just have to take it a day at a time...the drug war is just too dangerous for us now.


----------



## High_Gravity

I like muli cultarism because it gives me places to eat hummus and shawarmas as well as my favorite Korean bolgoogi and kim chi.


----------



## Katzndogz

Koreans hate Americans.  They are among the most racist people on earth.

I'll live in an ethnically mixed neighborhood, but not one with a majority of any kind.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tipsycatlover said:


> Koreans hate Americans.  They are among the most racist people on earth.
> 
> I'll live in an ethnically mixed neighborhood, but not one with a majority of any kind.



Most Asian peoples are like that, still love their food though.


----------



## Katzndogz

The worst thing about living in an ethnically mixed neighborhood is what happens when there is an emergency.  

When we had an earthquake, people all up and down the street ran out, and no one could talk to anyone else.  So few people spoke the same language that if anyone needed help, there was no one to help.


----------



## jillian

Tipsycatlover said:


> The worst thing about living in an ethnically mixed neighborhood is what happens when there is an emergency.
> 
> When we had an earthquake, people all up and down the street ran out, and no one could talk to anyone else.  So few people spoke the same language that if anyone needed help, there was no one to help.



Funny. I live in an  incredibly diverse neighborhood. Everyone talks to each other. 

Maybe it's you?


----------



## Wolfmoon

*rich friends!*

During the year of 2005 there were 4 to 10 MILLION illegal aliens that crossed our Southern Border also, as many as 19,500 illegal aliens from Terrorist Countries. Millions of pounds of drugs, cocaine, meth, heroin and marijuana, crossed into the U. S. from the Southern border. 



*SOURCE:*

Homeland Security Report: A Line in the Sand: Confronting the Threat at the Southwest Border http://www.house.gov/sites/members/tx10_mccaul/pdf/Investigaions-Border-Report.pdf

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

A lot of illegal alien Muslims over stay their student visas and end up getting categorized as illegal alien status.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Six of the 911 hijackers were illegal aliens by over staying their student visa's. "The hijackers in the September 11 attacks were 19 men affiliated with Al-Qaeda, and 15 of the 19 were citizens of Saudi Arabia. Others were from Egypt, Lebanon, and the UAE."


----------



## LilOlLady

Muslims? HIde the children? You must be a right wing village idiot. You must know it is white men and catholic priest that rape and kill our children and young women?

Why are the majority of molesters white men? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## Wolfmoon

LilOlLady said:


> Muslims? HIde the children? You must be a right wing village idiot. You must know it is white men and catholic priest that rape and kill our children and young women?
> 
> Why are the majority of molesters white men? - Yahoo! Answers


 

Your source links don't work.


You and I have had this discussion before and repeatedly I have pointed out to you that the main reason that the white crime rate is elevated is that the government is categorizing illegal aliens as White, no matter what nationality they are they're considered *White in court documents* therefore the illegal alien's elevate the white crime stats in America. 

Take for instance the case of Jose Sifuentes he is a Mexican citizen born in Mexico and has been deported once. He is an illegal alien and he snuck back into the U.S. and stole a 10-year-old girl from her bed, in her home, in the middle of the night and raped and killed her and then threw her body away like it was a piece of trash in somebody&#8217;s yard. Link

On Jose Sifuentes&#8217;s arrest warrant they call him WHITE and that is the norm and has been for years. The government has ordered every state to say illegal aliens are white on their arrest warrants. 

So, the illegal alien&#8217;s crimes get logged in as white crime in the Bureau of Justice and Prison System where they keep track of crimes in America. The illegal aliens are elevating the White crime statistics in the U.S.A.

Read the arrest warrant for Jose Sifuentes

http://ftpcontent.worldnow.com/griffin/NEWS9/PDF/1111/arrest%20warrant.pdf

WARRANT OF ARREST AND DETENTION, DALLAS COUNTY, TEXAS 
The State of Texas vs. SIFUENTES, JOSE CONCEPTION

*Race white*
Sex M 
DOB 06/04/1988 
Ht. 5'7" 
Wt. 150 
Hair BLK 
Eyes BRO

Complainant: Gonzales, Jasmen
Date of Offense 10/29/2011

.


----------



## Wolfmoon

@ LilOlady, 

Here is another perfect example of an ethnic group raising the white crime rate in America. The Boston Marathon Bomber, Dzhokhar A. Tsarnaev, 19 (Jahar) is listed captured on the FBI&#8217;s Top 10 list. His race is listed WHITE on the FBI documents. 

Even though, Jahar is a Muslim and considered to be a &#8220;Terrorist&#8221;, and he was born in Dagestan a country that&#8217;s just above Iran his crimes will be added to the white American crimes as far as the records are concerned. 

Jahar&#8217;s parents are from Chechnya which is part of Southern Russia a communist country. Jahar came to America in 2003 seeking asylum and he got his permanent residence status on September 11, 2012. How ironic.

His brother Tamberlan Tsarnaev, 26 only had &#8220;Green Card&#8221; and he looked very ethnic with brown skin, hook nose and all. He has been on the FBI's radar list since 2010 and his race is also considered to be WHITE. Why wasn't he deported? 

So, I guess every Muslim who comes to America that wants to commit jihand against Americans will be considered WHITE! Talk about insult to injury! Thanks U.S. government and politicians!  NOT!! 



Link: http://www.fbi.gov/wanted/alert/dzhokar-tsarnaev/view

*WANTED BY THE FBI*

Suspect in Boston Marathon Bombings

DZHORKAR TSARNAEV 

Captured








*DESCRIPTION*

Date(s) of Birth Used: July 22, 1993
Age: 19 years old
Height: 5'9"
Sex: Male
*Race: White*

*.*


----------



## LilOlLady

*YES, be very afraid.* I don't see Muslims on any of these lists?


*List of Active US Hate Groups as of 2000*
(Alphabetical List of Groups by USA State)

list-us-hate-groups

Groups | Southern Poverty Law Center


*25 Notoriously Dangerous Gangs*
http://list25.com/25-notoriously-dangerous-gangs/


*Hispanic gangs*
Category:Hispanic gangs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PSeAfSKQe4]Pink Floyd Waiting for the Worms and Hammer's March (Original) (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfmoon

LilOlLady said:


> *YES, be very afraid.* I don't see Muslims on any of these lists?
> 
> 
> *List of Active US Hate Groups as of 2000*
> (Alphabetical List of Groups by USA State)
> 
> list-us-hate-groups
> 
> Groups | Southern Poverty Law Center
> 
> 
> *25 Notoriously Dangerous Gangs*
> 25 Notoriously Dangerous Gangs
> 
> 
> *Hispanic gangs*
> Category:Hispanic gangs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Hey, Ms. Traitor you do see them on this list!

Foreign Terrorist Organizations (FTOs) are foreign organizations that are designated by the Secretary of State in accordance with section 219 of the Immigration and Nationality Act (INA), as amended. FTO designations play a critical role in our fight against terrorism and are an effective means of curtailing support for terrorist activities and pressuring groups to get out of the terrorism business.

*Current List of Designated Foreign Terrorist Organizations*

1.Abdallah Azzam Brigades (AAB)
2.Abu Nidal Organization (ANO)
3.Abu Sayyaf Group (ASG)
4.Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade (AAMS)
5.Al-Shabaab
6.Ansar al-Islam (AAI)
7.Asbat al-Ansar
8.Aum Shinrikyo (AUM)
9.Basque Fatherland and Liberty (ETA)
10.Communist Party of the Philippines/New People's Army (CPP/NPA)
11.Continuity Irish Republican Army (CIRA)
12.Gamaa al-Islamiyya (Islamic Group)
13.HAMAS (Islamic Resistance Movement)
14.Harakat ul-Jihad-i-Islami/Bangladesh (HUJI-B)
15.Harakat ul-Mujahidin (HUM)
16.Hizballah (Party of God)
17.Islamic Jihad Union (IJU)
18.Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan (IMU)
19.Jaish-e-Mohammed (JEM) (Army of Mohammed)
20.Jemaah Islamiya organization (JI)
21.Jemmah Anshorut Tauhid (JAT)
22.Kahane Chai (Kach)
23.Kata'ib Hizballah (KH)
24.Kongra-Gel (KGK, formerly Kurdistan Workers' Party, PKK, KADEK)
25.Lashkar-e Tayyiba (LT) (Army of the Righteous)
26.Lashkar i Jhangvi (LJ)
27.Liberation Tigers of Tamil Eelam (LTTE)
28.Libyan Islamic Fighting Group (LIFG)
29.Moroccan Islamic Combatant Group (GICM)
30.Mujahedin-e Khalq Organization (MEK)
31.National Liberation Army (ELN)
32.Palestine Liberation Front (PLF)
33.Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ)
34.Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP)
35.PFLP-General Command (PFLP-GC)
36.al-Qaida in Iraq (AQI)
37.al-Qaida (AQ)
38.al-Qa'ida in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP)
39.al-Qaida in the Islamic Maghreb (formerly GSPC)
40.Real IRA (RIRA)
41.Revolutionary Armed Forces of Colombia (FARC)
42.Revolutionary Organization 17 November (17N)
43.Revolutionary Peoples Liberation Party/Front (DHKP/C)
44.Revolutionary Struggle (RS)
45.Shining Path (Sendero Luminoso, SL)
46.United Self-Defense Forces of Colombia (AUC)
47.Harakat-ul Jihad Islami (HUJI)
48.Tehrik-e Taliban Pakistan (TTP)
49.Jundallah
50.Army of Islam (AOI)
51.Indian Mujahideen (IM)

*Legal Ramifications of Designation*

1. It is unlawful for a person in the United States or subject to the jurisdiction of the United States to knowingly provide "material support or resources" to a designated FTO. (The term "material support or resources" is defined in 18 U.S.C. § 2339A(b)(1) as " any property, tangible or intangible, or service, including currency or monetary instruments or financial securities, financial services, lodging, training, expert advice or assistance, safehouses, false documentation or identification, communications equipment, facilities, weapons, lethal substances, explosives, personnel (1 or more individuals who maybe or include oneself), and transportation, except medicine or religious materials. 18 U.S.C. § 2339A(b)(2) provides that for these purposes the term training means instruction or teaching designed to impart a specific skill, as opposed to general knowledge. 18 U.S.C. § 2339A(b)(3) further provides that for these purposes the term expert advice or assistance means advice or assistance derived from scientific, technical

Explanation and location of each group at the link below at bottom of page:
http://www.state.gov/j/ct/rls/crt/2011/195553.htm


----------



## LilOlLady

Grace said:


> I've always said we will be conquered from within, eventually.



*" I have seen the enemy and the enemy is us." *


----------



## LilOlLady

Wolfmoon said:


> Six of the 911 hijackers were illegal aliens by over staying their student visa's. "The hijackers in the September 11 attacks were 19 men affiliated with Al-Qaeda, and 15 of the 19 were citizens of Saudi Arabia. Others were from Egypt, Lebanon, and the UAE."



And Obama's Comp. Immig. Reform Amnesty will hand out MORE visas putting us in MORE danger of terrorist attacks but being terorrized by a new wave of illegal aliens providing cheap labor and looking forward to another Comp. Immg. Reform Amnesty.


----------

